# Crotched 2/15/15



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Amazing day at Crotched yesterday with Savemeasammy and Xwhaler.  Sammy said it best in that if you didn't like thigh deep stashes with pow flying over your head, then yesterday was not the day for you.

The mountain reported 14" from the storm and it was every bit of that with drifting much deeper.   Absolutely no one there which meant both being able to chew up massive vert in a hurry off the quad and score untracked lines until I left around 2.  I bet there was plenty left this morning too.

We basically hammered all the various tree lines across the entire mountain.   I've had a lot of great days this season at numerous mountains with far more compelling terrain, but yesterday at Crotched will be the one I likely dream about most on a 85 degree day this summer.   Just an incredible day.

Some pics


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Crowded chairs after lunch


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Parking lot at maybe 20% of typical capacity on a Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Drifts this deep everywhere


----------



## Quietman (Feb 16, 2015)

I was there for a couple of hours today and yes, it is amazing.  My only problem is that there is enough snow is the woods that some lower tree branches are at eye level.  Some of the drifts at the top of Dark Star are 5-6' deep!  I hit every glade at least once and this is as good as I've ever seen them.  And I skied to and from my car, parked where you did next to the pump house and I got there at 1pm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Those Dark Star drifts were reloading as I left yesterday.  I should have gone back today instead of hanging in the lodge at Mount Abram for lifts that never ended up spinning.  I remarked yesterday on the lift, that this is likely historic snow depths and skiing quality at Crotched.   Hope you get to enjoy many more days of the jackpot Quietman!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks again for an epic day and for the full Crotched tour.
My first time in West Ledges and Enchanted Forest.  Very cool and surprised how much vert they offer.
Some really impressive terrain for a mtn its size when the snow is good.....the hsq really allows for a ton of quality vert.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 16, 2015)

Crotched definitely delivered for an amazing powder day!  It was my first visit, and it made quite an impression.  The glades - both on and off map - are pretty expansive, and really make Crotched an enjoyable little mountain.  I'm sure to be back at some point - but I'll have to dial back my expectations...  After all, I get the feeling we hit Crotched on one of the best days in many years!  I've had some pretty damn good days this year, but this one has been the best!  I will be pleasantly surprised if I can top it.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Crotched definitely delivered for an amazing powder day!  It was my first visit, and it made quite an impression.  The glades - both on and off map - are pretty expansive, and really make Crotched an enjoyable little mountain.  I'm sure to be back at some point - but I'll have to dial back my expectations...  After all, I get the feeling we hit Crotched on one of the best days in many years!  I've had some pretty damn good days this year, but this one has been the best!  I will be pleasantly surprised if I can top it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



We have had fun in the past at Crotched but this year it seems there have been some really good days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Quietman (Feb 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> The glades - both on and off map - are pretty expansive, and really make Crotched an enjoyable little mountain.



The coolest thing is that the mountain allows/encourages this.  I rode the lift today with a guy that told me that Gunstock doesn't allow locals to clear glades for liability reasons.  He also said that while he was there yesterday, they pulled the season pass of a long time skier/racer for skiing closed glades.  Can't verify this, but the 1st question would be, why would glades be closed in NH this year?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

dlague said:


> We have had fun in the past at Crotched but this year it seems there have been some really good days.



Right.  There have been lots I good days everywhere - I'm glad I've been enjoying it lately!



Quietman said:


> The coolest thing is that the mountain allows/encourages this.



I'm glad they do.  It's a much better mountain for it. 

Now if only they would seed some bumps...! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Now if only they would seed some bumps...!



Skiers left of UFO > Equinox please.  You've got the fan guns right there to refresh things when mother nature is getting stingy.  If they made the effort and the bumps were done well, it would definitely bring in business.   Just ask ski Sundown.


----------



## hammer (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Skiers left of UFO > Equinox please.  You've got the fan guns right there to refresh things when mother nature is getting stingy.  If they made the effort and the bumps were done well, it would definitely bring in business.   Just ask ski Sundown.


I've seen them there before on all of UFO and skier's left of Equinox.  Also have seen an ungroomed section on skier's right of Magnitude which would be nice for a more mellow bump run.

Crotched definitely has the trail width to allow for bump sections.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

For sure and under the Rocket as well.  Every once in awhile they're decent in those locations too.  I just wish a Southern NH area would really get after it with a mogul program like Ski Sundown does.  I've been campaigning for it the seven years I've lived here.  First at Ragged, then at Gunstock, now at Crotched. :lol:   All three areas ski pretty small and boring when limited to groomers.  When the trees are in, all three can be great fun.  Throw in a decent bump run at any of them and I'd almost always have fun.

Pat's and Sunapee probably do the best in Southern NH regarding mogul offerings.  I could never commit to a pass at either though.  Pat's is just too short with slow lifts and Sunapee too crowded.  

So, my campaign continues


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2015)

Whee that looks excellent!

I got sick the day after the AZ Summit and FINALLY today I am starting to feel myself again.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Crotched definitely delivered for an amazing powder day!  It was my first visit, and it made quite an impression.  The glades - both on and off map - are pretty expansive, and really make Crotched an enjoyable little mountain.  I'm sure to be back at some point - but I'll have to dial back my expectations...  After all, I get the feeling we hit Crotched on one of the best days in many years!  I've had some pretty damn good days this year, but this one has been the best!  I will be pleasantly surprised if I can top it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



How were those F17's in thigh-deep powder?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> How were those F17's in thigh-deep powder?



Probably not as floaty as the 250mm-or-so-underfoot boats that DHS was on, but they work well enough for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pat's and Sunapee probably do the best in Southern NH regarding mogul offerings.  I could never commit to a pass at either though.  Pat's is just too short with slow lifts and Sunapee too crowded.
> 
> So, my campaign continues



And Sunapee is too expensive for a pass...  The bumps are good, though.  

I'd like to see Pats do some seeding - preferably skiers left on Hurricane, and let the rest bump up naturally.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Probably not as floaty as the 250mm-or-so-underfoot boats that DHS was on, but they work well enough for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure didnt slow you down!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Probably not as floaty as the 250mm-or-so-underfoot boats that DHS was on, but they work well enough for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You kill it in light pow on those tooth picks


----------

